# Coke or Pepsi?



## coberg (May 17, 2004)

Pepsi, I like your screen name.  I think too many people drink Coke just 'cuz.  I like Pepsi.  I know, unrelated to the thread, but I just had to say something!


----------



## riverc0il (May 17, 2004)

i think too many people drink coke AND/OR pepsi just 'cuz :lol: 

used to drink a liter of coke a day.  gave it up for a year, and caved in due to stress at work and wanting caffine.  trying to kick the habit again. :roll:


----------



## coberg (May 17, 2004)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i think too many people drink coke AND/OR pepsi just 'cuz :lol:
> 
> used to drink a liter of coke a day.  gave it up for a year, and caved in due to stress at work and wanting caffine.  trying to kick the habit again. :roll:



Actually, I now drink Diet Mountain Dew (another Pepsi product).  Too many calories in reg soda.  I've lost 21 lbs in 2 months.  Now I can hike faster, right??!!


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2004)

I split this out from the original topic and added a poll...


----------



## coberg (May 17, 2004)

LOL that's too funny that this deserved its own thread!  I know Pepsi will lose out in the end (even though it's BETTER), Coke owns the market...

 :lol:


----------



## teachski (May 17, 2004)

coberg said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually prefer plain ol' water (with ice) or fresh brewed Iced Tea (no sugar, no lemon) to both of the options.  I also used to be a coke-a-holic and I used to dring close to a 2 liter bottle a day.  When I stopped drinking it I lost 78lbs.  I have since gained a few back, but I have also begun to have a can of coke a day...looks like time to stop that again...thanks for reminding me.


----------



## coberg (May 17, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> I actually prefer plain ol' water (with ice) or fresh brewed Iced Tea (no sugar, no lemon) to both of the options.  I also used to be a coke-a-holic and I used to dring close to a 2 liter bottle a day.  When I stopped drinking it I lost 78lbs.  I have since gained a few back, but I have also begun to have a can of coke a day...looks like time to stop that again...thanks for reminding me.



Wow, 78 lbs is awesome.  I'd have to lop off an appendage to lose that much!  Congrats on getting 78 lbs healthier!


----------



## Joshua B (May 17, 2004)

I don't drink black drinks.


----------



## ChileMass (May 17, 2004)

Caffeine = coffee for me.  The stronger the better.  I drink at least 2 large coffees every morning.  I never drink soda of any kind.  

Starbucks' French Roast rules.  It's harder every year to pull these old bones out of bed in the morning, so does anyone recommend any French Roast-type coffees that are even stronger than Starbucks......??


----------



## skican (May 17, 2004)

If I am going to have a soda (usually after too much vodka the night before), I like coke. Filled with ice to the brim.  :lol: Did you all know that each glass of soda contains no less than 10 teaspoons of sugar in EACH glass/serving. When I was a teen I figured out pretty quickly that if I gained a few pounds, I could lose them by skipping the soda and going to water. I detest the taste of diet sodas (yes I have tried them all) and drink 2 cups of coffee a day, water with everything else, including my nightly vodka and soda with a lemon. Yummy! So relaxing. 

I can't wait to get home to the garden, the cats and my drink. I love this time of year!


----------



## riverc0il (May 17, 2004)

i can confirm an estimated loss of 20 pounds after giving up soda the first time.  that was about 10% of my total weight back then.  now i just gotta lick it again.  probably start carrying around a bottle of water with me at work, that helped the first time.  everytime i got thirsty i had a thirst quencher right there.

i like a little shot of coke in the long islands...  so i'm gonna have to go with coke on this poll


----------



## MtnMagic (May 17, 2004)

Great thread idea Chris.

These days I only drink water all day, beer by night!

When I did drink soda, it was Coke always. 
________________
It's the real thing!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 17, 2004)

Nothing quite compares to coming out of the woods after a long, hot, sweaty hike, to a cooler with ice-cold Coke in it.

Except maybe if it's a Tuckerman Ale.


----------



## teachski (May 17, 2004)

coberg said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I still have a LONG ways to go!  I am still quite large...but you should have seen me then!  My feet even lost weight...they dropped from a women's 11 to a women's 9 (length and width reduced).  It's quite costly to lose so much weight!  New Ski Boots, New Ski Pants, New Ski Jacket...all the other things I must wear while skiing and new clothes...  Of course I had to get new skis too...oh, and a new car to put the new skis on.   :lol:


----------



## AlpinForum|LSAP (May 18, 2004)

I also prefer water, same as laurie. 
I was very ill some years ago, and i want to live as healthy as possible.

When I got the chance to have one, i sometimes drink a can of Mountain Dew (it's not beeing sold here in Germany, so it is depending on some people sending me the 12er boxes  ... well myb its good not to have it here, because i would call myself (wenn i got one) a dew-a-holic


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 18, 2004)

Thinking outside the box, Long Trail.


----------



## AlpinForum|LSAP (May 18, 2004)

^^?


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2004)

AlpinForum|LSAP said:
			
		

> ^^?


Local beer brewed in Vermont:

http://www.longtrail.com/foa_lt.cfm


----------



## AlpinForum|LSAP (May 18, 2004)

ah  thanks alot!!!


----------



## smitty77 (May 20, 2004)

I used to drink Coke but gave up suagred soda as part of my New Year's Resolution.  All plain diet sodas taste the same to me, but I have to say I prefer the Diet Pepsi Vanilla over anything else.  A distant second is Diet Coke with lime, and Diet Coke Vanilla is third.

I haven't lost much weight since giving up sugared soda.  I think I just replaced those empty calories with more food on my plate.   :roll: 
Time for a major overhaul.


----------

